
California teacher pension debt swamps school budgets - jseliger
https://calmatters.org/articles/california-teacher-pension-debt/
======
kermittd
Very interesting. The question that springs to mind; what is to be done?

Is it fair that teachers can’t afford to live in the districts they teach in?
I think not.

Should districts have to cut activities ( sports, arts, etc) to pay for a pay
raise? I think not.

But these examples ^^ are simple and possess less moral hazards than the issue
of teacher pensions.

As far as I can tell teachers in California were promised a certain pension
payout by politicans no longer in power. Should the present population
subsidize the foolish promises of the past?

I think not.

But I know very(very) little about how pensions function so am curious how HN
thinks we solve this crisis.

